# Will and Testaments



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

if you can't read that then use this link
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-7PQm7BLdu3w/TyRHQdz1H0I/AAAAAAAAAcg/axuDjLtYw5o/s1600/will.JPG

In loving memory to Sherbert


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The longer we live with them the more we love them and the worse it hurts when their too brief lives end, but the love and joy they give use is worth the pain.
We carry on a legacy of love when we open our hearts and our homes to a little one that needs someone like us, they can't replace those who are gone but they can make their own place and ease our grief.
As long as I'm physically able I will share my home and my heart to they remarkable creatures and my dearest wish is that when I too cross over that I will be reunited with my little loved ones.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

That's so sweet.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> they can't replace those who are gone but they can make their own place and ease our grief.
> As long as I'm physically able I will share my home and my heart to they remarkable creatures and my dearest wish is that when I too cross over that I will be reunited with my little loved ones.


I agree... I will always miss my Sherbert. But I am glad Gypsy came to me and has made her own place.


----------

